# Heavy Snow Warning



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

1-2 feet now folks.

Heavy Snow Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
330 PM EST FRI JAN 21 2005

.A POWERFUL NOREASTER IS EXPECTED TO BRING HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG
WINDS TO MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND SATURDAY EVENING INTO SUNDAY
MORNING...AS IT TRACKS SOUTHEAST OF NANTUCKET. THIS STORM HAS THE
POTENTIAL TO PRODUCE NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS FROM THE INTERSTATE 95
CORRIDOR TO CAPE COD AND THE ISLANDS.

*THOSE WITH TRAVEL PLANS WITHIN SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND SHOULD HAVE
TRAVEL COMPLETED SATURDAY MORNING...OR POSTPONE TRAVEL UNTIL SUNDAY
AFTERNOON IF POSSIBLE. THIS IS EXPECTED TO BE A POTENTIALLY LIFE
THREATENING SITUATION FOR THOSE WHO VENTURE OUT DURING THE HEIGHT OF
THE STORM SATURDAY NIGHT AND EARLY SUNDAY.*

STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO...OR YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR UPDATED
INFORMATION ON THIS DANGEROUS WINTER STORM.

MAZ007-013>024-RIZ001>008-220400-
BARNSTABLE MA-BLOCK ISLAND RI-BRISTOL RI-DUKES MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-
EASTERN KENT RI-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-NANTUCKET MA-
NEWPORT RI-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-
SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-
SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-SUFFOLK MA-WASHINGTON RI-WESTERN KENT RI-
WESTERN NORFOLK MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...ATTLEBOROUGH...BARNSTABLE...BARRINGTON...
BEVERLY...BOSTON...BRISTOL...BROCKTON...BROOKLINE...CAMBRIDGE...
FALL RIVER...FALMOUTH...FRANKLIN...GLOUCESTER...LYNN...NANTUCKET...
NEW BEDFORD...NEWBURYPORT...NEWPORT...NEWTON...NORTH ATTLEBOROUGH...
PLYMOUTH...PROVIDENCE...QUINCY...SOMERVILLE...SOUTH KINGSTOWN...
TAUNTON...VINEYARD HAVEN...WARWICK...WEYMOUTH AND WOONSOCKET
330 PM EST FRI JAN 21 2005

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING AND BLIZZARD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM EST
SATURDAY UNTIL 7 AM EST SUNDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON MA HAS ISSUED A HEAVY SNOW
WARNING AND A BLIZZARD WATCH...COVERING RHODE ISLAND AND EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS FROM THE INTERSTATE 95 CORRIDOR TO CAPE COD AND THE
ISLANDS.

SNOW WILL BEGIN LATE SATURDAY AFTERNOON...THEN WILL QUICKLY BECOME
HEAVY EARLY SATURDAY EVENING. THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM IS EXPECTED TO
OCCUR SATURDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY SUNDAY MORNING...WHEN SNOW COULD FALL
AT THE RATE OF 3 INCHES PER HOUR. STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS WILL PRODUCE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW WITH WHITEOUT CONDITIONS AT TIMES.

SNOW WILL TAPER OFF EARLY SUNDAY MORNING. TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 1 TO
2 FEET ARE EXPECTED OVER A LARGE AREA...WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS
ALONG THE IMMEDIATE EASTERN MASSACHUSETTS COAST...AS WELL AS CAPE COD
AND THE ISLANDS.

IF THE POTENTIAL FOR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS INCREASES...BLIZZARD
WARNINGS WILL BE ISSUED IN LATER FORECASTS.

$$


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Boynton Beach PD is hiring and its going to be 76 tomorrow 8)


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Overtimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

PBC FL Cop";p="53895 said:


> Boynton Beach PD is hiring and its going to be 76 tomorrow 8)


Good point. The boardwalk isn't very long, but the eye-candy beats the hell out of what we see around these parts, even in Summer! 8)

Only problem is that there are too many old folks down there, they all drive and most shouldn't be on the road!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Good point. The boardwalk isn't very long, but the eye-candy beats the hell out of what we see around these parts, even in Summer!


Speak for yourself!  8)


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hehehehehe.........and to think I came back from Florida for this! WooHoo. Bring it on baby...........


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

My application for a southern dept is going in the mail today before the friggin roads get buried.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Send the App down, we just got back from playing 9 holes.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Just rub it in, must be nice.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We've already got about an inch in SW CT - it's been snowing for about an hour.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Thank God GMACK24 posted this topic. If I hadn't seen it here, I would have been ill prepared. Gotta run out to the grocery store now to buy some bottled water...gotta go!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'll be driving home from work tonight at 3am... (Quincy to Holbrook). Should be a good test to see how my new car holds up in the snow.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

MatchStick";p="53988 said:


> Thank God GMACK24 posted this topic. If I hadn't seen it here, I would have been ill prepared. Gotta run out to the grocery store now to buy some bottled water...gotta go!


Better run to the store and get more shovels and an ice scraper!! :roll:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MA and RI have both declared a state of emergency
already.
I guess its going to snow.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

"Oh great! This storm will wipe out the town's budget and then some. Now I'll NEVER get on"!


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

If in fact MA has declared an state of emergency - its the first step to go after fed funding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

I was delivering pizzas till about 8pm, store owner wants to stay open as long as possible...


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

so did anyone end up losing power? We lost it for a cpl hrs today and wouldn't be surprised if we lose it again...nothing like 28"+ of snow w/70mph of wind! Boston schools already declared closed for Monday/Tuesday...I'm wonderin if the academy will be cancelled tomorrow


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeez they were not kidding!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Well folks we made out in one piece.

Taunton 26.0 331 PM 1/23 5Ft Drifts

26 inch's of snow reported with 5 foot drifts. 
I took some pics .. let me know what you think ?

http://public.fotki.com/gmack24/blizzard_2005_raynham_ma/

Thanks !

More Snowfall totals here.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/fcsts/BOSPNSBOX.html


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Yea, Raynham definitely got pretty hard just like everyone else...here are some of my pix

Buried Car

Pool


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I just got home from the bunker, to a 6.5' snow drift where I park in my driveway. :? All was quiet though, the only call was bringing our 4wd pickup truck to the police department for them to use cause the cruisers were every but the road.


----------

